

How Microsoft can reinvent themselves - sbastidasr
http://adrtq.com/how-microsoft-can-reinvent-themselves

======
0x006A
"How can Microsoft reinvent themselves" is the title of that post.

~~~
dang
Indeed. We reverted it. All: please don't use linkbait titles, as the
guidelines ask.

